# Dasher 78 front seats



## Gubdonem (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I bought the front pair of dasher seats, pretty cheap and I was going to put them in my golf mkII, the problem is that they dont fit, the seat base is a bit narrow than my car. Does any one know if they fit in a Rabbit?

Wish you can help me.


----------



## tyson24 (Sep 22, 2012)

the dasher seats should be a direct fit for a rabbit. they both have the skinnier track width. i know its the same for mk2 vs. mk3 as well. a buddy of mine tried putting an old set of mk2 seats in his mk3 and it didnt fit. they progressively got wider as the newer models came out. i also attempted to put seats from my quantum in my mk2 jetta and vise versa. final conclusion; they did not fit opposing cars.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Back in 1990, I got a set of red & black 'rocco seat and they would not fit in my '81 Dasher floor brackets. I took the 'rocco tops off and put them on the Dasher bottoms.

'rocco seats fit into the Rabbit floor brackets. 

Rabbit seats will not fit into a Dasher.


MKII and MKIII are very different the a B1.


----------

